# FoxPro Jack Jror Mojo Super Critter



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am in the decision process right now on buying a new decoy. I want one that can be operated remotely.

First I thought about the Mojo super critter because it also played a cottontail sound and the decoy can be started with or without the sound and it will still operate through my Scorpion by aux button on the remote. But I just looked at the new FoxPro Jack Jr. it is a decoy that can be operated by the same way the Mojo is. I am thinking I could have one of my 4 presets set to voel or rodents squeaks. Then I could play the squeaks with or without the decoy and vice versa. Nice feature on the Mojo is the small tripod stand, would work a lot better for frozen ground, I have had trouble before getting my sit-n-spin to stand in the winter. Both run about $60


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well short decision, was almost going to buy the Mojo over the Jack Jr. But after talking to their rep. and finding out you have to flip a switch on the unit to pick decoy alone or decoy with cottontail, plus if hooked to an e-caller you have to hold down the aux button for it to spin. Once you let up on the aux button decoy stops spinning, called foxpro and they said theirs actually turns on and off with the aux button. So now I will have to make a small tripod or other type of stand for frozen ground.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do you still use your JS caller or any other ?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I only either the Scorpion or the JS attractor if i use an e-caller. The Gallows has only been used once and I am thinking of selling it, It is a very nice caller and louder than the Scorpion even when an ext speaker is hooked to it. You can play 2 sounds at once and has more presets, plus a GPS that will remember 14 waypoints and then it plays sounds 3 different ways, standard or random or sequences.

Do you want to buy it, lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I guess I was typing slow this AM and missed the post where you decided. Wise choice given the capabilities. What were they thinking with the switch and button routine. Perhaps asking at least one actual hunter may have been a good idea.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah I know, I told FoxPro that they needed to make a tripod for theirs also, I explained the problem with just a stake in frozen ground. He did say they made a stand for it but that I could make one cheaper.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I've been thinking about getting the foxjack myself, I like the option of stopping the decoy and not having to carry more stuff to the stand. I've bent the stake on my Mojo critter a few times already, now I put it in a dead jumping cholla if I can. When I get some time, I am going to program the remote on my Crossfire, I don't like looking down to change sounds, I need to glue something on the volume/mute buttons to, with gloves on its hard to tell what your pushing on the remote.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Foxjack is a nice decoy, no problem with mine. I would like to get the fox daddy, for when I'm running just hand calls.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Wayne if your FoxPro has an Aux jack you can use the Jack Jr and control it with your remote, at about half the price of the Jack Daddy.

I just ordered a mini tripod, should be here Mon and the Jack Jr Tues. I hope the mini tripod doesnt move around when the decoy operates, but it was on $4 shipped, lol


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Ya, I have the aux jack. I just want to take the decoy at times.


----------

